# Hair Algae... Natural remedy?



## Ryan Young (7 Jul 2016)

Hi guys,

Did a slight rescape on my tank a while back and just recently I have had a progressive outbreak of hair algae.
I know that esha algae protalon 707 works well and have used it before clearing it up after a week.

Despite this I would like to try and get rid of it without using any treatments, just a natural way to remove it. The rescape itself did not turn out to great and would like to do a different theme on the cheap that will mimic a natural habitat and will focus on that towards the end of the year.
Thanks Ryan


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Jul 2016)

Try manually removing as much as possible (a toothbrush is good for this) especially the long strands, maintain good house keeping and add some Amano shrimp.

P.S. Take a look at this if you haven't already http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/algae-problems-read-this-first.5818/


----------



## rebel (8 Jul 2016)

Most natural systems have algae. 

Can't think of a single natural way of getting rid of algae though. Might depend on how you define natural.


----------



## Andy Thurston (8 Jul 2016)

less light, large plant mass and ammano's


----------



## ShawnMac (8 Jul 2016)

Depends upon how bad it is and the specific type. Manual removal tends to be something you need to stay at in order to make progress, but progress can be made. In addition, you can try a 3 day blackout to combat it in combination to manual cleaning/removal.


----------



## rebel (8 Jul 2016)

I found that reducing light doesn't work for green hair/tangly algae. It is induced by light (perhaps ammonia?) no doubt will continue even after the light is reduced. 

Amanos definitely but depends on what you feed them. I found that you need to starve em.

Algaeexit does work but not 'natural'.


----------



## ian_m (8 Jul 2016)

rebel said:


> Algaeexit does work but not 'natural'.


These are natural. They are generally just dyes (some made from beetroot, though some from natural crude oil) that block certain light frequencies and starve the algae.


----------



## rebel (8 Jul 2016)

ian_m said:


> These are natural. They are generally just dyes (some made from beetroot, though some from natural crude oil) that block certain light frequencies and starve the algae.


Haha fair call.

My definition of 'natural' is that the element is "existing within the known universe." 

Sorry OT.


----------



## ian_m (8 Jul 2016)

The best way to get rid of algae is to do a 3-4 day blackout.
- Wrap tank in blankets to exclude all light.
- Turn off food, lights, CO2, ferts etc.

Then after 3-4 days most green algae will be dead and generally scoffed by the fish.

You then need to fix the issue that causes the algae in the first place, too much light, not enough CO2, not enough ferts, too much food, overstocking etc.


----------

